# <b> What would you price my registered APHA two year old gelding at???????!!!!</b>



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

*<b> What would you price my registered APHA two year old gelding at???????!!!!</b>*

I sadly have to sell my two year old APHA gelding. We are moving and we have decided its best to sell him. I am going to be looking for another horse when I get down to Texas. He isnt brooke yet but his knees arent closed up and I dont want to risk hurting him. He has had the saddle on and bridle on and could care less about it. 
He has been shown and is really good at the shows. He LOOOVes in hand trail. He clips bathes and ties well. Stands for the farrier and trailers like a dream. Has been handled ever since we bought him when he was six months old and has really good ground manners.
He is 14.3 hands now and will probably at least turn out to be 15 hands his dad was 15.3 and his mom was 15.1. He is a really stocky boy.

His bloodlines include Barlink Macho man and Mr. robin boy. His pedigree can be seen here: http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/cuttin+the+partee 

Here are some pictures of him from october I need to get recent pics of him he looks the same though except for he is a little taller right now.






































*This was sherman at his first show last summer....*


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Is he registered as regular registry or solid paint bred?


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

Solid paint bred


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm not sure what I would price him at.
I like that he's 2 and he's not broke yet and I also like that he has been shown.

I went to dreamhorse to look up similar horses (just registered paints all over the US that were born in 07)

They don't really talk about this filly that much, and they dont say if she's been shown. She's for sale for $4,500 and she's located in Montana.
DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1359267 - SLIDIN MISS JULES

On the other end of the spectrum, you have this 07 filly. Looks like they've done a lot of groundwork, but again doesn't say if she's been shown. She's $1,750 and she's in Oregon. She is reduced.
DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1316186 - Out Of Your League REDUCED

I would maybe say to start at $2,500-$3,000. From the horses I have seen on dreamhorse. I'll give you the search so you can skim through them. Yes some of them are lower, but I guess it depends on how badly you need to her sell her and what price you want to get.

This was my search on dreamhorse
Dreamhorse search results


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Around here you would probably be in the $2500-$3500 range.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Around here solid paint bred horses don't go for much. Around $2,500 is a common price in Michigan. Your area could be very different.


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

I put him up for 1200 just because we dont have a whole lot of time to sell him. Someone already emailed me about him so we will see what happens. Thanks for all of your input everyone


----------



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

$1200 is a fair price for him. His pedigree has the big names at least two generations back. He's solid. If you get an offer between $800-$1200, take it.


----------



## horsecrazycool (Feb 17, 2009)

I would say around 2500$-3500$


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

i would price him at $1500-$2000...he is beautiful! sorry you have to sell.


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

Thank you. Today he made it hard on me thinking of selling him because we ground drove him for the first time and he did spectacular!!!! He did everything perfectly backed up stopped walkedon and trotted on I was so proud of him!!! It makes me sooo sad that we have to sell him cause he is such a good boy


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Last year, we purchased a three year old APHA tobiano for $750. He had 60 days of training and is registered in the regular registry.


----------

